# 20% Buff!



## Silitria (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.

Langsam finde ich es lächerlich und dann findet man nur noch Leute, die dann angeben weil sie morgen oder die next Tage lichking legen. Der sogenannte Endcontent, ist inzwischen für alle Leute so leicht gemacht worden, dass es sich nur noch lohnt ICC 10er oder 25er Hero zu gehen um wirklich nen Namen auf den jeweiligen Servern zu bekommen.

Wem geht es so wie mir?


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2010)

Und? ist ja nichts neues und 20% sind auch noch nicht das Ende. Wurde alles von Blizzard schon gesagt. Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht, ist da uninteressant. Gab eh schon genug Threads dazu.


----------



## Silitria (25. Mai 2010)

Es ist auch nicht das Ende, ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich wie easy der WotLK Endcontent geworden ist!Aber wenigstens, wollen se bei 30% so wie ich gehört habe den Titel entfernen! 

Wenigstens eine Sache, die Blizz bei ICC positiv gemacht hat!


----------



## Unsinnig (25. Mai 2010)

Wurde von Blizzard nicht noch höhere Werte angestrebt?

Dann freu dich schon mal auf 25 und 30%, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

PS.: Zeig uns alle deine Icc - Erfolge, dann kannste sagen es ist zu leicht =P.


----------



## heiduei (25. Mai 2010)

ja, und ? 
freu dich  doch, jetzt kannste noch leichter an eq kommen.
Es is dir vielleicht nochnicht aufgefallen , aber es gibt auch viele spieler , die 
kein gutes eq haben und dadurch nich weiterkommen weil se keine zeit haben ...


----------



## Morgwath (25. Mai 2010)

Weil er bisher auch immer so schwer war : X


----------



## wildrazor09 (25. Mai 2010)

möge das Flamen von neuem Beginnen!


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. Mai 2010)

tja der lk hardmode is auch für die meissten gilden mit 20% buff noch in weiter ferne leider :/,

ich hab schon angst vor sindra im 25er hm, wenn ab next patch avr geblocked wird, das wird zu vielen wipes führen^^


----------



## Pristus (25. Mai 2010)

juhu 20% buff

werden dann die Gearscore Anforderungen auch um 20% erhöht ? Vielleicht von 6K auf 7,2k :-)


----------



## Traklar (25. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> ...... die dann angeben weil sie morgen oder die *next* Tage lichking legen. Der sogenannte Endcontent ...




Wenn ich das schon lese, tut mir leid aber einmal muss ich Westerwelle recht geben. Wir sind in Deutschland und da wird Deutsch gesprochen(geschrieben). Und vor allem hört sich das extrem beschissen an.


Zurück zum Thema: Man kann den Buff auch wegschalten. Und wenns dir zu leicht ist und du LK schon tot hast, dann geh halt Hero rein, dann haste deine Herausforderung. Darum gibt es den Buff ja auch, damit die normalen Leute auch etwas vom Content sehen. (Ja ich bin froh über den Buff, auch wenn wir schon weit genug sind).


----------



## Manotis (25. Mai 2010)

> möge das Flamen von neuem Beginnen!



Hehe nice!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonTorti (25. Mai 2010)

1. jeder mault über den buff aber die wenigsten kommen über das 2 viertel 

2. wenn dich der buff nervt hast du die wahl in wegzuklikken

3.es gibt immer noch spieler die nicht mehr als 3 std am rechner sitzen und somit vl mit den buff eine bessere chance haben den icc erfolg zu bekommen

4. scheiß drauf ob du lich king legst wenns addon drausen ist bekommste bei jeder 2 quest bessere items

also alles in allem kann man wieder einmal ersehen das es immer noch menschen gibt die anderen nichts gönnen nur weil sie es vl ohne buff geschafft haben na ja wow wird ein spiel was nur aus 3 werten besteht : Egoismus   gearscore ( ja ja keiner mag es alle haben es ^^) und recount ( Als heiler anmerke es nervt immer nur dps zu lesen xdd )


----------



## Primordial (25. Mai 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> kein gutes eq haben und dadurch nich weiterkommen weil se keine zeit haben ...



Ach kommt schon, aber um auf 80 zu leveln und dann in Dalarn rumzustehn hatten sie natürlich Zeit...


Naja b2t: Musst dic hleider damit abfinden, dass der Buff noch auf 30% steigen wird, aber LK10/25 HC wird auch mit dem vollständigen Buff noch eine harte Nuss sein.


----------



## Cronnos1 (25. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...




darfs n bisschen käse zum whine sein. omg immer dieses gejammer das der content zu leicht ist. ganz einfache lösung, quit wow wenns dir nicht mehr passt, such dir n anderes hobby/game und flame dort rum, aber hier nervts echt schon.


----------



## Darton (25. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde der 20% is eine gute nachricht für mich und meine gilde weil wir eventuell endlich den Lichking im 25er legen können und den Hardmode angehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (25. Mai 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Ach kommt schon, aber um auf 80 zu leveln und dann in Dalarn rumzustehn hatten sie natürlich Zeit...



also, ich hab nur pro tag 1-2 stunden zeit und trotzdem bin ich 80, hab zwar nur t9/t10 aber s**** die wand an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Mai 2010)

Haben ja immer noch nicht alle kapiert, daß der Buff für alle gilt.


----------



## X-orzist (25. Mai 2010)

ich versteh das jammern über den 20% buff auch nicht ... schaut man sich mal auf den servern um, so stellt man sehr schnell fest, das es nicht allzuviele gilden gibt, die den LK im 25iger down haben.

Frostmoure = 16
Frostwolf = 18
Nathrezim = 12
Wrathbringer = 13

jammert also nicht, sondern ran an den LK


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (25. Mai 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> juhu 20% buff
> 
> werden dann die Gearscore Anforderungen auch um 20% erhöht ? Vielleicht von 6K auf 7,2k :-)



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vortigaunt (25. Mai 2010)

klick den scheiß buff weg und fertig oO


----------



## Ushapti (25. Mai 2010)

Buffbar->Cursor übers icon-> Rechtsklick -> kein mimimi mehr


*rolleyes*


----------



## Booma (25. Mai 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Ach kommt schon, aber um auf 80 zu leveln und dann in Dalarn rumzustehn hatten sie natürlich Zeit...



Diese Aussage ist doch Käse da dies überhaupt kein Verhältnis darstellt!
Um auf Stufe 80 zu kommen muss ich nicht so intensiv online sein, als wenn ich in ICC unterwegs bin und mal ein bisschen mehr sehen/haben will wie nur die Trashmobs.

Zum Thema:

Naja dein gejammere bringt absolut nichts und sollte dich dieser Punkt so unheimlich stören und deine Laune verschlechtern dann such dir doch einfach ein anderes Spiel.
Heutzutage gibt es so eine große Auswahl, da ist bestimmt was für dich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


Booma


----------



## Aitaro (25. Mai 2010)

meine güte.. buff ausmachen und gut is.. wenn so uber pr0 1337 g4m3r bist.. dann weisst du für dich das du es geschafft hast.. und freu dich.. oder back dir nen eis oO ..

ist doch schön das auch ma leute das ende von nem content mitbekommen können die nicht so uber raider sind..

versteh die aufregung nicht oO


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Mai 2010)

@Te

Das problem atm am LK ist nicht fehlender Dmg, sondern Movement.
Und der Buff gibt "leider" nur +20% HP, Dmg und Heal / Absorb, keine 20% auf Movement.


----------



## villain (25. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...




wird dein epeen dadurch kleiner?


es ist eben der endcontent und er war ja lange genug (finde ich zumindest) ohne buff da. wotlk neigt sich dem ende und blizzard will eben, dass so viele spieler wie möglich den ganzen content sehen, wozu nun mal auch die eiskronenzitadelle gehört. dass das nicht jedem gefällt, ist doch klar, aber man kann es eben nie allen recht machen.

die lösung mit dem stärker werdenden buff finde ich besser als das, was damals am ende vom classic content mit naxx passiert ist - nicht all zu viele haben es so richtig von innen gesehen, dann kam das nächste addon und später war es ganz weg....


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (25. Mai 2010)

na ja gibt ja immerhin einen extra titel für die leute die den 25 hc legen. 

gibts bestimmt leute die das nichma auf 85 schaffen^^


----------



## Kabooom254 (25. Mai 2010)

Hmmm eigentlich finde ich das nicht schlecht mit den 20 %....ich mein ich raide eigentlich nur rnd und die chance das ich Onkel Arthas jetzt nochmal sehe ist viel höher....naja und wehn der Buff stört soll ihn halt weg klicken ist doch nicht so die Welt, dafür gibts bestimmt auch ein Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die allermeisten Leute die sich über den Buff beschweren sind die die beim 4. Boss leaven und bei Modermine verkacken weil sie die Taktik nicht auf die Kette kriegen...


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Mai 2010)

Ein Addon das in der Spielmechanik "gross" wirkt?Nein, den debuff kann man ganz einfach in ICC selber deaktivieren.


----------



## Kabooom254 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich mein ja nur für die ganz faulen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (25. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (25. Mai 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ja, und ?
> freu dich doch, jetzt kannste noch leichter an eq kommen.
> Es is dir vielleicht nochnicht aufgefallen , aber es gibt auch viele spieler , die
> kein gutes eq haben und dadurch nich weiterkommen weil se keine zeit haben ...




hätte ich nicht besser ausdrücken können....


----------



## Destructix (25. Mai 2010)

Ich find es lustig wenn sich Leute darüber auslassen, es würde alles zu leicht sein.

Mach mal DBM, Omen, AVR u.s.w. aus.... dann fallen die meisten whiner auf die Fresse.

Gerade ohne AVR schaffen die meisten nicht mal 1 HM in ICC.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Mai 2010)

Destructix schrieb:


> Ich find es lustig wenn sich Leute darüber auslassen, es würde alles zu leicht sein.
> 
> Mach mal DBM, Omen, AVR u.s.w. aus.... dann fallen die meisten whiner auf die Fresse.
> 
> Gerade ohne AVR schaffen die meisten nicht mal 1 HM in ICC.






Da AVR eh mit dem nächsten Patch (vllt. schon morgen) verboten wird, ist das Addon wayne : p


----------



## djmayman (25. Mai 2010)

jo junge bist ein paar monate zu spät dran, um damit in dala posen zu können!


----------



## colll (25. Mai 2010)

ok das is der 10000000000000000 thread dadrüber ob das mit demm buff gut oder schlecht is XD 

ich selber war zu ulduar und pdk zeiten in na guten raid gilde 
jetz bin ich das nicht mehr wow pause und so bin in nem kleinen icc 10 stamm nichts besonderes wir wipen an modermine und haben spaß daran sind wir noobs nein die meisten davon arbeiten denn ganzen tag haben net zeit so viel zu zocken


Mfg coll 

PS: nur weil ihr mehr zeit habt heist es net es is zu einfach vllt für euch aber net für jeden


----------



## Schustrij (25. Mai 2010)

wollte ihr jetzt immer ein neuen thread erstellen wenn der buff erhöht wird , ist nixx neues steht doch shon von anfang an fest, dass der buff kommt also ruhig bleiben und tee trinken ^^


----------



## Rasgaar (25. Mai 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



THIS!


----------



## Krazi (25. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...




was ist daran bitte schlimm dass die letzten casuals den lieben eis boy auchnoch legen dürfen? Und verrat mir mal bitte warum du bei WoW "fame" werden musst? weniger flamen oder nicht mehr gamen mein moto :*


----------



## Hubautz (25. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> , dass es sich nur noch lohnt ICC 10er oder 25er Hero zu gehen um wirklich nen Namen auf den jeweiligen Servern zu bekommen.
> 
> Wem geht es so wie mir?



„Einen Namen auf dem Server machen.“ Das heisst im Klartext wohl in Dalaran rumstehen mit dem „Kingslayer„ überm Kopf und sich dabei einen runterholen.  Arme Sau, kann ich da nur sagen. Wenn du dir einen  „Namen machen“ willst, sei ein netter Kerl, hilf Anfängern bei Fragen, spamme nicht im /2 rum, oder besser noch – gehe auf die Straße und und hilf alten Damen über die Straße.


----------



## Tublerone (25. Mai 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> juhu 20% buff
> 
> werden dann die Gearscore Anforderungen auch um 20% erhöht ? Vielleicht von 6K auf 7,2k :-)



Wennschon um 20% gesenkt. Gäbe doch keinen sinn....


----------



## Kalesia (25. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens, wollen se bei 30% so wie ich gehört habe den Titel entfernen!



Quelle?


----------



## Gaudi (25. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das es zum Ende von BC sowas ähnliches im KOMPLETTEN Content gab. Mir scheint waren 30% weniger hp für ALLE Bosse, da hat auch net jeder rumgeweint. Geh doch zu Hause -.-.


----------



## Hamstax (25. Mai 2010)

Selbst ein 100% buff hilft nix wenn leute das mit den sporen bei fauldarm, den blubs bei modermine, der gaswolke beim prof, den feuerkugeln beim rat, dem beißen bei der queen, dem lodernden killen bei dreami und allem bei sindra verkacken.

vom king und defile verkacken garnicht zu sprechen

die noobfilter liegen im encounter und nicht im rest. nur das man schlechterequippte leute nun mitnehmen kann. schaden wird ja ausgeglichen. intelligent bringt der buff leider nicht in die randomraidgemeinde


----------



## Enesty (25. Mai 2010)

Frage: Wenn du Mega Man 10 auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielst, beschwerst du dich dann auch dass das spiel zu leicht ist?


----------



## Avek (25. Mai 2010)

Hm...der TE möchte uns anscheinend nicht mitteilen wie weit er in icc ist...aber motzen *brrr*


----------



## Darkblood-666 (26. Mai 2010)

Ach wenn man soooo toll ist dass der Spielerbuff so unnötig ist dann hat man Arthi schon lange verprügelt.
Manche sind aber soooo toll die wissen nichtmal dass man den Buff auch abschalten kann.


----------



## LeWhopper (26. Mai 2010)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> klick den scheiß buff weg und fertig oO



Ich glaube das funzt nicht xD

Ansonsten für alle anderen^^

http://www.youtube.c...eos=r2u_55cKni8


----------



## Arasouane (26. Mai 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> „Einen Namen auf dem Server machen." Das heisst im Klartext wohl in Dalaran rumstehen mit dem „Kingslayer„ überm Kopf und sich dabei einen runterholen. Arme Sau, kann ich da nur sagen. Wenn du dir einen „Namen machen" willst, sei ein netter Kerl, hilf Anfängern bei Fragen, spamme nicht im /2 rum, oder besser noch – gehe auf die Straße und und hilf alten Damen über die Straße.



BÄM. Genau das!

WOllt mal mehr schreiben als /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (26. Mai 2010)

Lichtseher schrieb:


> Ich glaube das funzt nicht xD
> 
> Ansonsten für alle anderen^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...eos=r2u_55cKni8





Doch es geht, schrieb ich aber bisschen weiter oben....ach ich gebs auf, lesen ist schwer.


----------



## Anburak-G (26. Mai 2010)

Omg, morgen 20% Buff, die welt geht unter^^

ALso ich kann manche Leute echt nicht verstehen, wieso sie da gleich wieder maulen....

He, sollten ab morgen wirklich 90% der Spieler in Dala rumposen weil sie Arthas gelegt haben (was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube^^), dann können sich leute, die sich darüber aufregen
und den Leuten nichts gönnen, immernoch daran einen schleudern, das sie ihn ja viel viel früher ohne buffs gelegt haben...

Ob es nun leichter wird oder nicht, wow is immernoch ein Spiel und dient der Unterhaltung und ist eigentlich kein Glied-O-Meter (sollte ich mal so denken, dann lass ich mich freiwillig einweisen^^).

In diesem Sinne, Morgen Arthas HM endlich legen mit 20% Buff Und mit neuem Titel Posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiniEngel (26. Mai 2010)

in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen    -.-


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Mai 2010)

Der Buff ist freiwillig, wenns euch zu einfach ist macht den buff weg oder verringert es euren Spielspaß wenn casuals auch mal was vom content sehen?
Manche spielen echt nicht um Spaß zu haben sondern damit sie posen können....echt arm.


----------



## zerre (26. Mai 2010)

Zu Fuss ist kürzer als über den berg ! Aber nur mit grüne Gummistiefel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (26. Mai 2010)

Ich find das ganz ok

Jedenfals besser, als alles direkt so einfach zu machen oder hast du irgendwelche Minderwertigkeitskoplexe und es stört dich wenn andere auch Spaß haben?

Den Buff kann man wenigstens abstellen.


----------



## Zuvo (26. Mai 2010)

ich finde es gut das sowas kommt!
Aktuell schaffen wir in unsere gilde noch net mal LK norm im 10 und tut mir leid aber ich muss auch noch was anderes machen in meinem leben^^
Und ja wir kloppen uns wöchentlich durch alle Viertel weil einige immer noch marken/eq brauchen und dann schafft man in 2 raid abenden (ca. 7 stunden zusammen) nunmal nicht direkt alles


----------



## Gerti (26. Mai 2010)

Hamstax schrieb:


> Selbst ein 100% buff hilft nix wenn leute das mit den sporen bei fauldarm, den blubs bei modermine, der gaswolke beim prof, den feuerkugeln beim rat, dem beißen bei der queen, dem lodernden killen bei dreami und allem bei sindra verkacken.




100 Gold, dass man mit 100% Buff die Sporen ignorieren kann, auf die Skelette bei Dreamwalker scheißen kann und sonst einem nicht wirklich was interessiert!
20k DPS pro Spieler inc. Da machen die Bosse auch nicht wirklich viel....

Edit: @Vorposter
Wir haben mindestens 3 Leute im Raid, die nur am Raid (6Stunden die Woche) on sind und wir haben 11/12 und das Meta im 10er.
Also steck deine verkackten Vorurteile sonstwohin. Man kann auch mit "nur wenn Raid ist on sein" was vom Content sehen.
Aber ja, bei uns klappen auch Sindra und Prof Hero noch nicht sofort...


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (26. Mai 2010)

Und ps. Dmg / hp usw. ersetzt nicht fehlendes Movement.

Danke fürs zuhören.


Gute Nacht.


----------



## Gerti (26. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Und ps. Dmg / hp usw. ersetzt nicht fehlendes Movement.
> 
> Danke fürs zuhören.
> 
> ...



Doch tut es... Warst nochmal in einem angepriesenen SWP?! Wo man Felmyst vor der ersten Flugphse runternuked, wo man Kil einfach durch alle Phasen kloppt?!
Selbiges im Naxx mit 70. Ist genau so, wenn du mit ICC Gear Ulduar gehst, du haust alles so schnell um, dass dur garnicht mehr wipen kannst.
Kommst doch bestimmt selbst bei Yogg im +0/1 nur auf eine gehirnphase bei dem Schaden, den die DD heute fahren....


----------



## Farghus (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (26. Mai 2010)

Wird wohl schon bald der 30% Buff kommen, geht sogar schon verlinken..
*
/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cff71d5ff\124Hspell:73828\124h[Wrynns Stärke]\124h\124r");*

Das geht nur mit Items, Spells u.s.w die schon im Game sind.

Sonst würde ne Fehlermeldung kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...




Winselstute, Winselstute


----------



## Talin78 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde dieses Häppchenweise anheben des Buffs, den man ja auch wegklicken kann auf jedenfall bei weitem Besser, als dass, wes sie es bei BC mit allen Raidinstanzen machten: Ein Patch und alle Bosse hatten 30% weniger HP und teilten 30% weniger aus. In diesem Falle jetzt ist es so, dass die Instanz nicht von einem Tag zum anderen in ein kompletten Kindergarten verkommt, sondern das die schwächeren halt Stück für Stück weiterkommen.


----------



## Amodis (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe da eine andere Theorie.
Was, wenn Blizzard damit mehr die Leute zusammen bringen möchte? Wer möchte denn schon gerne Abends verkrampft einen Boss legen wollen, wenn man bereits am Tag Arbeiten war und völlig fertig davon ist? Ich denke, Blizzard will damit die Leute dazu bewegen, weniger raiden zu gehen, um Equip und Items abzugreifen, sondern um den Spaß in der Gemeinschaft zu fördern.
Und für Leute, die eine richtige Herausforderung suchen gibt es eben noch den Heroic Modus und die Möglichkeit, den Buff wegzuklicken.

Für mich persönlich ist der Buff erst dann interessant, wenn er den Raid so stark macht, dass der Unterschied zwischen dem ICC-Buff und dem Unbuffed Equipstand zu groß wird. Sodass man dann praktisch nicht mehr selbst den Erfolg erarbeitet, sondern durch Blizzards Buff´s Arthas legt. Früher ging es ja auch ohne Buff´s.


----------



## syslord (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...






Also ich denke das der TS noch net mal icc auf normal geschweige den im hm clear hat!

Seine einstellung is einfach nur asozial. Also ich persönlich habe vor 4 wochen wieder nach ne längeren pause mit wow angefangen (von lvl1 ohne erbstücke versteht sich) und habe jetzt mit der gilde 11/12 normal im 10er und 6/12 normal im 25 down und habe noch nie nen boss im hm versucht.(und das mit dem ach so imba 20% buff, man bin ich nen gimp) und weißt du warum??es gibt leute die auch so was wie RL haben und net die zeit 6 tage die woche zu raiden. 

Ich persönlich finde den buff gut da auch so noobige spieler wie ich mal die möglichkeit haben für 13 euro im monat mehr zu sehn als nur hc inis.

ich würde gern mal die erfolge vom TS sehen, sprich da ja für ihn alles zu einfach wird müsste er alle erfolge in icc ham


----------



## Rewyn (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht das Ende, ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich wie easy der WotLK Endcontent geworden ist!Aber wenigstens, wollen se bei 30% so wie ich gehört habe den Titel entfernen!
> 
> Wenigstens eine Sache, die Blizz bei ICC positiv gemacht hat!



Lächerlich easy? Hast du LK 25 HM down? Wenn nicht ist der Endgamecontent wohl doch nicht so "lächerlich easy".

Das zum einen. Zum anderen solltest du gimp mal darüber nachdenken, dass nicht alle leute so imba sind wie du *eyeroll* und schon alles down haben.


----------



## syslord (26. Mai 2010)

der TS soll einfach mal charlink posten aber dafür is er zu feige ...!


----------



## raggabagga (26. Mai 2010)

syslord schrieb:


> Also ich denke das der TS noch net mal icc auf normal geschweige den im hm clear hat!
> 
> Seine einstellung is einfach nur asozial. Also ich persönlich habe vor 4 wochen wieder nach ne längeren pause mit wow angefangen (von lvl1 ohne erbstücke versteht sich) und habe jetzt mit der gilde 11/12 normal im 10er und 6/12 normal im 25 down und habe noch nie nen boss im hm versucht.(und das mit dem ach so imba 20% buff, man bin ich nen gimp) und weißt du warum??es gibt leute die auch so was wie RL haben und net die zeit 6 tage die woche zu raiden.
> 
> ...




LvL 1, in 4  Wochen LvL 80 ,ICC fast clear ,keine Zeit ---irgendwie bin ich jetzt verwirrt :-D   BTT: Bin im Moment stark casual,hab ICC noch nie von innen gesehen weil wegen keine Zeit zum raiden,normal mode für alle die was mehr Zeit haben und hero für alle die viel mehr Zeit haben,is doch irgendwie  logisch oder ?Und ich denke egal welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad,aber wer das Equip hat,hats sich auch verdient da rein zu gehen. Und wer den 25er hm mit ner schlechten rnd Gruppe clear hat,der darf sich beschweren das es alles viel zu einfach ist.


----------



## Servon (26. Mai 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon lese, tut mir leid aber einmal muss ich Westerwelle recht geben. Wir sind in Deutschland und da wird Deutsch gesprochen(geschrieben). Und vor allem hört sich das extrem beschissen an.
> 
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: Man kann den Buff auch wegschalten. Und wenns dir zu leicht ist und du LK schon tot hast, dann geh halt Hero rein, dann haste deine Herausforderung. Darum gibt es den Buff ja auch, damit die normalen Leute auch etwas vom Content sehen. (Ja ich bin froh über den Buff, auch wenn wir schon weit genug sind).



Sie haben Recht. Es sollte mehr Deutsch geschrieben werden, aus diesem Grund weise ich Sie auf ein paar Fehler hin.

Buff = Effekt
Hero = heroisch 
Content = Inhalt (tendiert hier mehr zur Bedeutung von Geschichte)

Vorsicht Ironie!

Mir reicht es schon, wenn gesprochene und geschriebene Sätze nicht mit dem mittlerweile typischen Satzbau (Subjekt - Prädikat - Beleidigung - Alter) gebildet werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (26. Mai 2010)

Servon schrieb:


> Buff = Effekt
> Hero = heroisch
> Content = Inhalt (tendiert hier mehr zur Bedeutung von Geschichte)



Ich denke, dies gehört schon zum "WoW Fachjargon" und ist deshalb akzeptabel.

Von daher muss ich traklar vollkommen recht geben, dass das "oder die *next* Tage lichking legen" nicht sein muss, jedoch seine Wörter sich schon quasi eingebürgert haben und zum Standardrepartoir eines WoW Spielers gehört.

Das Lied Denglsich von den Wise Guys spiegelt so ca da meine Meinung.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLbvffkibyY

Englisch bei Fachbegriffen (wie hier in WoW) und bei Wörtern, die noch keine wirkliche Übersetzung haben ist okay, jedoch sollte man es nicht übertreiben.

Aber du willst wohl, dass krankhaft alles Deutsch geschrieben wird...


----------



## Edanos (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> nur noch lohnt ICC 10er oder 25er Hero zu gehen um wirklich nen *Namen* auf den jeweiligen Servern zu bekommen.



WTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist schon arm dran oder?


----------



## Bitialis (26. Mai 2010)

Der Buff kommt mir persönlich sehr gelegen, damit wage ich mich jetz doch auch an ICC Rdm-Raids ran ohne angst vor unfreundlichen "I pwnd ur Mom"-Leuten zu haben =)


----------



## Lpax (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



Autsch... du solltest dir mal gedanken machen.

Ich lege jeden Boss für mich und meinem spass am spiel.
Mir ist latte was andere leisten oder welche titel sie haben...ich spiele für mich.

Soweit ich weis ist jeder erfolg mit datum belegt...somit kann immer noch sehen wann wer was gelegt hat.
Lass mal sehen wie deine erfolge aussschauen... 
Bewundert werden...das ist es doch was du gerne hättest oder?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. Mai 2010)

Das es einfacher wird ist keine Frage aber lächerlich ist es absolut nicht.
Ich erinner mich daran Paragon hat LK 25 HC mit 5% und Enrage gelegt.
For the Horde mit 10% und Enrage gelegt. ich wage zu behaupten das diese leute viel viel Zeit in ICC verbracht haben.
Und mit 20% kommen hier leute an alles lächerlich usw obwohl grade mal ca 50 Gilden Weltweit LK 25 HC down haben.

Spinner gibt es halt immer wieder


----------



## JanMaurer (26. Mai 2010)

@ Silitria:

Oh man, wenn ich so ein geweine lese, könnt ich kotzen.

Meine Fresse, ich spiele seit BETA, hab auf Classic alle Instanzen (incl. Naxx) erfolgreich geraidet (fast auf Farmstatus), in BC wurde es knapp, aber 3 Wochen vor Schluß hatte ich auch alle Raid-Endbosse liegen sehen...

Jetzt, beim aktuellen WotLk habe ich mal absichtlich nicht eine einzige Raid-Instanz betreten, meine Chars laufen überwiegend in Blau rum. Aber das macht mich ja wohl dann in Deinen Augen zu nem Noob oder so. Ich kann halt nicht mit dem Königsmörder-Titel rumrennen, oooooch wie schade. 

Ich habs auch nicht glauben wollen, aber das richtige Leben kann manchmal auch ganz unterhaltsam und spannend sein!!! Try it...

Hey Silitria, komm mal wieder in die Realiät zurück. WoW ist ein SPIEL, jeder bezahlt dort und hat meiener Meinung nach das gleiche Recht, ALLE Teile des Spieles erfolgreich abschließen zu können. Wer das nur mit dem bösen, bösen Buff schafft, der hat halt nun die Möglichkeit. Ist doch toll!!!

Bist Du wirklich so eine arme Wurst, dass Du Dir Deine Lebensbestätigung durch Titel und gelegte Endbosse holen musst? Man, man, man, geh zum Psychiater und lass Dir dort helfen!!!

JM


----------



## EisblockError (26. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Edit: @Vorposter
> Wir haben mindestens 3 Leute im Raid, die nur am Raid (6Stunden die Woche) on sind und wir haben 11/12 und das Meta im 10er.
> Also steck deine verkackten Vorurteile sonstwohin. Man kann auch mit "nur wenn Raid ist on sein" was vom Content sehen.
> Aber ja, bei uns klappen auch Sindra und Prof Hero noch nicht sofort...



Jop, es gibt einfach Leute die Skill haben, war z.B. auch nur zum Raiden on und hatten 10er 12/12 (hab direkt danach mit WoW aufgehört, daher kein Meta)

Genauso in SC2, da Ladder ich auch nur in trainiere nicht wirklich besimmte matchups


----------



## EisblockError (26. Mai 2010)

Gaudi schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das es zum Ende von BC sowas ähnliches im KOMPLETTEN Content gab. Mir scheint waren 30% weniger hp für ALLE Bosse, da hat auch net jeder rumgeweint. Geh doch zu Hause -.-.



Da haben aber auch die Casuals rumgewinet weil das dann keine Herausforderung war und einfach totgenerft wurde


----------



## Bitialis (26. Mai 2010)

Totgenerft?

Wir haben Illidan noch Pre-Nerf gelegt und sind dann mit den Nerf erst in SWP gegangen und habens leider nimmer bis KJ geschafft..

Gerade gegen Ende eines Addons hin sind solche Nerfs gerade für "Casuals" eine super Sache.

Man muss bedenken, dass nicht jeder 24/7 spielt um den Raidcontent durchzuhacken.

Und wenn einer meint, dass Casuals dadurch nur gleichwertiges Gear bekommen und das Unfair sei, dem sei gesagt, dass Cata nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lässt und das Gear dann eh wieder für die Katz is


----------



## Alterthor (26. Mai 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> „Einen Namen auf dem Server machen." Das heisst im Klartext wohl in Dalaran rumstehen mit dem „Kingslayer„ überm Kopf und sich dabei einen runterholen. Arme Sau, kann ich da nur sagen. Wenn du dir einen „Namen machen" willst, sei ein netter Kerl, hilf Anfängern bei Fragen, spamme nicht im /2 rum, oder besser noch – gehe auf die Straße und und hilf alten Damen über die Straße.



Mehr muß nicht gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diese Aussage Unterschreibe ich Blind.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Gerade gegen Ende eines Addons hin sind solche Nerfs gerade für "Casuals" eine super Sache.


Nicht nur für die, sondern auch für diejenigen die neu anfangen. Ja die gibt es immer noch. Oder die Twinks eben. Es ist halt schwer immer genug Leute zu finden, die dann in der alten Welt in eine Ini mitgehen, wenn was neues da ist. Ich denke mal fast, dass viele Elite-Gegner in der Schwerbenwelt zu normalen Gegnern gemacht werden, so wie es damals schon bei Classic passiert ist.

Noch mal zum TE:
Es ist mir egal was, wo und wann vereinfacht wird. Ob nun Titel hin oder her. In erster Linie geht es darum Spass am Spiel zu haben. Wenn dir der Spielspass dadurch vermiest wird, das es für andere, die vielleicht nicht ganz so "Pro" sind wie du, einfacher gemacht wird, dann tust du mir einfach nur Leid. Manchmal muss man sich echt Fragen was WoW aus manchen Leuten gemacht hat die so denken. Ist WOW wirklich euer gesamter Lebensinhalt?


----------



## Gliothiel (26. Mai 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> „Einen Namen auf dem Server machen." Das heisst im Klartext wohl in Dalaran rumstehen mit dem „Kingslayer„ überm Kopf und sich dabei einen runterholen.  Arme Sau, kann ich da nur sagen. Wenn du dir einen  „Namen machen" willst, sei ein netter Kerl, hilf Anfängern bei Fragen, spamme nicht im /2 rum, oder besser noch – gehe auf die Straße und und hilf alten Damen über die Straße.




/sign

Und noch etwas: Es gibt Leute, die sich mühsam ihr Geld verdienen und daher bei vielen Progress-Raids gar nicht mitgenommen werden, weil sie eben NICHT 24 Stunden am PC verbringen. Ja es gibt auch ein RL! Und trotzdem wollen diese Leute auch andere Dinge sehen als immer nur die gleichen Bosse.


----------



## Tommybee70 (26. Mai 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Und noch etwas: Es gibt Leute, die sich mühsam ihr Geld verdienen und daher bei vielen Progress-Raids gar nicht mitgenommen werden, weil sie eben NICHT 24 Stunden am PC verbringen. Ja es gibt auch ein RL! Und trotzdem wollen diese Leute auch andere Dinge sehen als immer nur die gleichen Bosse.



Genau so ist es!!!


----------



## Bazzilus (26. Mai 2010)

Die meisten haben noch heute Probleme bei Heigan - weil bei den meisten das Movement fehlt. Und die meisten haben auch noch heute Probleme in Ulduar - weil sie immer noch den Tunnelblick haben und stur auf ein Target kloppen. Viele Wipen heute sogar noch in PDK , weil sie der Meinung sind mit einem PVP Gearscore von 5600 und nur 2000 DPS an einem Raidboss - genau diesen legen zu können. Und in ICC treffen sich dann Movementkrüppel, Brainafk und PvP equipte - und sind der Meinung : Wir gehn jetzt bis zum Lichking und haun den jetzt um! Für genau diese Leute gibt es nun von Blizzard den Buff. Alle anderen sollten sich freuen: Wir ham beginnende Grillsaison, wieder mehr Zeit fürs RL.


----------



## Bude (26. Mai 2010)

Lächerlich wie man sich darüber aufregen kann. Jungs mal ehrlich, seid nicht traurig...eure Geschlechtsteile sind noch genauso groß wie vor dem 20% Buff


----------



## Obsurd (26. Mai 2010)

jaja die leute die sich beschweren haben den lilchking sicher bei 15% gelegt und sagen er ist zu einfach obwohl sie es bei 10% nicht geschafft haben.
das thema führt einfach zu nichts omg


----------



## Rainaar (26. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tja der lk hardmode is auch für die meissten gilden mit 20% buff noch in weiter ferne leider :/,
> 
> ich hab schon angst vor sindra im 25er hm, wenn ab next patch avr geblocked wird, das wird zu vielen wipes führen^^



Endlich mal einer der die Wahrheit spricht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele der Imba-Typen hier komplett versagen würden, wenn nicht irgendein Add-On sie an die Hand nimmt und ihnen Schritt für Schritt erklärt was sie zu tun haben. Geschriebene Anleitungen sind für manche ja schon zu "krass schwer".


----------



## Mitzy (26. Mai 2010)

Pssst...Hey...Hey du...TE...man kann den Buff sogar ausstellen. Aber das ist nur ein ganz geheimer Tipp, ok? Nicht weiter sagen!


----------



## dudubaum (26. Mai 2010)

wens dir nich passt alt + F4 zwingt dich ja keiner wow zu spielen


----------



## Tai Guy (26. Mai 2010)

20% Buff hin oder her, 90% der Spieler sind übelste Movement Krüppel. Das bißchen mehr Schaden fällt wirklich nicht auf ^^

Schade das der TE nur eine Plattform gesucht hat, um seinen Tränchen freien lauf zu lassen und wohl niemals diesen Thread selbst lesen wird. Ebenso wie alle anderen Movement Grüppel, gogogo kacknoobs und GS Verliebte keinen der hiesigen Threads lesen werden, um sich mal Gedanken zu machen.

Dir geht es auf den Sack, das ein Online Spiel für alle da ist? Dann such dir n Single Player spiel und verklopp da alles. Da bist du wenigstens auf "deinem Server" der einzige, der das Spiel durch hat. Wenn du das überhaupt packst.


----------



## Orthrus (26. Mai 2010)

+++ Eilmeldung +++ Mimimi +++ Eilmeldung +++

Wie wir so eben erfahren, hat Blizzard den Titel "Königsmörder" angepasst.
Die Bezeichnungen lauten jetzt:

"Ungebuffter Königsmörder"
"Ausgebuffter Königsmörder"

"Königsmörder buffed 5% / 10% / 15% / 20% /..."

Für Premium-User unserer Seite ist alternativ auch der Titel

"Königsmörder by BUFFED.DE"

erhältlich.....


Mit untoten Grüßen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS. ... schon vom April-Buff, aber anscheinend immer noch aktuell

PPS. Ich wette beim nächsten Buff, gibt es den gleichen Thread in grün.... deshalb > / vote for close


----------



## Daylife (26. Mai 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Alle anderen sollten sich freuen: Wir ham beginnende Grillsaison, wieder mehr Zeit fürs RL.




Ole Ole, grillen :-)

Mal was zum Thema. Das neue addon steht vor der Tür. Also warum seit ihr immer noch so geil auf lila Sachen? Wie es bei den letzten Addon´s schon war, nach 2-3 leveln seit ihr eh wieder grün und blau. 

So haben wenigstens alle mal die Chance, von ICC mehr zu sehen, bevor der neue Endcontent anfängt, den sie vermutlich eh erst wieder zum erscheinen des vierten Addon´s sehen werden.

Ansonsten......die Sonne scheint.....geht hinaus und vermehret euch, damit die Zukunft von WoW gesichert ist ;-)


MfG


----------



## Failadin (26. Mai 2010)

Sogar ein 100% Buff bringt nichts wenn die Leute Movement Krüppel sind. Darüber haben wir uns gestern auch im /2 unterhalten. Aber bevor der 30%Buff kommt, bin ich Kingslayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blunty (26. Mai 2010)

Viele jammern das man an die denken muss die nicht so viel Zeit haben, das diese auch den LK legen können sollen!! Wo sind wir denn hier?? Viele Leute haben auch nicht die Zeit um in einem Verein Fussball zu spielen!! Beschweren sich diese das sie nicht in der Bundesliga kicken können?? NEIN!!!!!


----------



## amse (26. Mai 2010)

weiß es ja ned genau aber nach meinen infos liegt der schlüßel beim lk am skill und ned am dmg (dps). ich gebe deinem raid einen 40% dmg buff und stelle dir einen dd rein der einfach nur gimpig ist und dann guggst mal wie weit du kommst.
mal guggen was los ist trotz traum dps wenn einer ned aus grp läuft mit void^^.
soviel zu 20% und lk fällt von alleine^^

btw. top gilden haben vor kleinen gilden mit nicht max suport auch schon von hausaus ca 10% mehr dmg in der grp was ist dann mit denen 10% gehören die dann auch weggepatcht???
ach ja und gz zu deinem schon scheinbar erarbeitetem BIS gear. (wahrscheinlich noch bei fauldarm aber rum weihnen^^)

mfg


----------



## Godan LiHar (26. Mai 2010)

Daylife schrieb:


> ...Das neue addon steht vor der Tür. Also warum seit ihr immer noch so geil auf lila Sachen? Wie es bei den letzten Addon´s schon war, nach 2-3 leveln seit ihr eh wieder grün und blau...



[ironie]Hey, und nach Cataclysm kommt irgentwann noch ein Addon, also warum erst Cataclysm spielen. Warten wir doch einfach ab...[/ironie off]


----------



## Daylife (26. Mai 2010)

Godan schrieb:


> [ironie]Hey, und nach Cataclysm kommt irgentwann noch ein Addon, also warum erst Cataclysm spielen. Warten wir doch einfach ab...[/ironie off]



Ach komm, du weißt, was ich meine..... Nene, immer so übertreiben ^^


----------



## Pulmi (26. Mai 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Ach kommt schon, aber um auf 80 zu leveln und dann in Dalarn rumzustehn hatten sie natürlich Zeit...




es gibt leute die lvln von 1 auf 80 in 1-2 wochen und solche wie mich, mit mann und kind und allem was da dranhängt, die morgens mal 30 min zeit für sich haben und abends ab 21 uhr, wenn die meute im bett schlummert 1-2 stunden zocken können... 
da dauert das lvln schon mal ein paar monate. 

@topic:  

ich finde den buff gut. ich bin ich einer gilde in der wir auch icc10er machen, und wir sind wahrlich nicht die profis. wir bestehen größtenteils aus spielern des älteren jahrganges, mit familien und beruflichen hintergrund. für uns ist der buff ein segen. denn so haben auch wir die möglichkeit dem arthas mal die leviten zu lesen.
mir persönlich ist es relativ wurst wann ich ihn mal lege. ob mit 20% oder 30% oder gar erst mit lvl 85. hauptsache er liegt irgendwann.

ich finde es immer sehr anmaßend von leuten die meinen, das es der gelegenheitsspieler nicht verdient hat den endcontent zu sehen. jeder soll doch so spielen wie er mag. viel, wenig, völlig wumpe. was kümmert es andere leute wie weit man im spielgeschehen vorrangekommen ist.
und man sollte sich auch immer vor augen führen, das es ein spiel ist. nur pixel, einser und nullen.es sollte ein hobby sein und nicht in arbeit, beschimpfungen und geflame ausarten. stress hat man im normalem leben schon zu genüge.

grüße pulmi


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...




hast du ihn schon tot?
und was juckt es dich?
zb bei arthas wenn die taktik nicht passt bringt dir kein buff der welt was
man kann schon damit angeben arthas getötet zu haben weil das was er kann einfach nur krank ist


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

Alterthor schrieb:


> Mehr muß nicht gesagt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn du blind wärest wie hättest du dann wissen können was da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber stimmt schon


----------



## soul6 (26. Mai 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> „Einen Namen auf dem Server machen." Das heisst im Klartext wohl in Dalaran rumstehen mit dem „Kingslayer„ überm Kopf und sich dabei einen runterholen. Arme Sau, kann ich da nur sagen. Wenn du dir einen „Namen machen" willst, sei ein netter Kerl, hilf Anfängern bei Fragen, spamme nicht im /2 rum, oder besser noch – gehe auf die Straße und und hilf alten Damen über die Straße.



und / SIGN

genau das ist es und sehe es ebenfalls so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## Noldan (26. Mai 2010)

Also grundsätzlich hab ich ja nichts gegen den Buff das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört ist die Geschwindigkeit in der er erhöht wird. Ich hab zwar in ICC auch erst 11/12 down aber ich denke jetzt wird auch Arhtas liegen. Ich hätte mir lieber noch ein bisschen die Zähne an den ausgebissen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut ich könnte den Buff wegklicken aber das ist mir dann auch wieder zu schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Schade das man die Stufen nicht selbst wählen kann (also ob man mit 5 oder 10 % Buff oder mehr spielt)


----------



## charly-sue (26. Mai 2010)

also ich finds gut dass es den buff gibt, somit habe ich als nicht voll zeit raiderin auch ma die möglichkeit den könig zu legen, stehen ja auch kurz davor *michauffreitagfreu*


----------



## DonTorti (26. Mai 2010)

Warum nur heulen immer alle rum ??
Entweder es geht um den Buff oder es geht um Dps oder oder oder.
Es sit ein game in dem alle dafür zahlen und alle die gleichen rechte haben ( auch wenns es einige nur für sich beanspruchen ).
Und sorry aber wenn ich lese das jemand nur on kommt um icc zu raiden und ansonsten nichts mehr im game macht hmmmmmm dann wirds zeit für Dr.Pfeffer^^
Und um die länge des gliedes kann auch nicht gehen weil es ja auch frauen gibt ^^

Meine theorie besteht eher darin das diejenigen die sich hier so aufregen eher ein typisches suchtverhalten an den tag legen und in ihrem wow konsum wahn vergessen haben das es ein game für die masse ist und nicht für einzelne hardcore gamer


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

Also gehen wir mal davon aus das es mal einen 100% buff geben sollte (wie wir aber alle wissen wird das net passieren)
es geht eine 25 gruppe nach icc
erstes viertel boss locker tot 
und dan denken sich die leute: "ey lol blizzard seid ihr noobs"
ab ins blut bla gedöns kA wie der flügel heißt
trash alles locker easy gekillt und nix wie zum rat
der raid denkt sich ha die können wir doch zusammen ziehn haben ja  nen 100% buff
erster wipe alle kuscheln weil man sich ja nicht bewegen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nächster try der keleseth (oder so) tank wird von nem 20k blitz getrofen...wipe

und bei den anderen boss sieht es nicht anderes aus
bei 1.phase:sindra sterben die leute weil sie im eisblock sind und net raus gehaun werden oder sie werden zu früh rausgehaun
2. phase der ganze raid ist ein eisblock...wipe
lk: die dds packen die eiskugeln auf igno und 10-20 leute bekommen nen freiflug nach australien


----------



## szene333 (26. Mai 2010)

syslord schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den buff gut da auch so noobige spieler wie ich mal die möglichkeit haben für 13 euro im monat mehr zu sehn als nur hc inis.



Das ist ja mal wieder typisch. Warum machst Du denn nicht Ulduar normal/hm oder PDK/PDOK. Achja richtig, da gibt es ja nicht die besten Epix. Es kotzt mich langsam an, dass alle sagen, "ich will auch ICC sehen, ich zahle 13 €" aber ständig Content überspringen. Was soll das??? Hast Du Ulduar clear? Warscheinlich nicht. Warum denn nicht? 

Nicht desto trotz finde ich den Buff nicht so schlimm. So bekommen die die Chance, die halt nah dran sind, den King zu legen. Aber ich behaupte, dass mindestens 50% der Spieler das auch mit 30%-Buff nicht schaffen.


----------



## sP!edk1ll (26. Mai 2010)

sP!edk1ll schrieb:


> Ja und ich finde es lächerlich wie manche sich darüber aufregen... -_-
> 
> manche Spieler brauchen halt diese Hilfe und denen MUSS man halt unter die Arme greifen, sei doch froh, dass alles diesmal etwas schwieriger ist und der Schwierigkeitsgrad nur langsam sinkt.
> Außerdem hab ich ne tolle Idee...mach mal den Buff aus und schick mir dann den Video Link zu eurem ICC-Raid^^ ich würds mir anschauen...
> ...


----------



## sP!edk1ll (26. Mai 2010)

sry wegen doppelpost


----------



## Tai Guy (26. Mai 2010)

blunty schrieb:


> Viele jammern das man an die denken muss die nicht so viel Zeit haben, das diese auch den LK legen können sollen!! Wo sind wir denn hier?? Viele Leute haben auch nicht die Zeit um in einem Verein Fussball zu spielen!! Beschweren sich diese das sie nicht in der Bundesliga kicken können?? NEIN!!!!!



Meine Güte, der Vergleich ist ja mal völlig fürn Arsch. Willst du wissen was Fußball und WoW gemeinsam haben? Gar nichts. Um im Fußball in einer Liga zu spielen muss ich mich anstrengen und bekomme dafür dann Geld. Für WoW stecke ich reichen Leuten Geld in den Hintern, damit sie noch reicher werden und ich spielen darf. Davon mal Abgesehen das "Profi Fußballspieler" an und für sich ein Beruf ist, was bedeutet das du für die Liga dann Zeit haben MUSST. Für WoW KANN ich Zeit aufbringen, weil es ein simples Spiel ist.

Also, bevor du ein solches Kommentar noch einmal abgibst denk mal bitte mit Logik darüber nach.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (26. Mai 2010)

Also wir stehen mit unserem Raid vor Sindragosa.. und wir freuen uns über den Buff. Immerhin haben wir uns durch die anderen Bosse auch mit dem niedrigeren/garkeinen Buff durchgearbeitet. Aber wir sind eben keine Gildentruppe (weils auf unserem Server kaum Gilden giebt die Arthas legen) sondern eine Truppe aus verschiedenen Gilden. Und nur weil wir den Buff benutzen heißt das ja nicht, das man nicht spielen kann.. movement braucht man immernoch. Nur so haben eben auch so Truppen wie wir die eben nicht 5 mal die Woche nach ICC gehen können die Chance Arthas zu sehen.. ob wirs nu noch mit Titel schaffen oder ohne ist uns dabei völlig egal.. wir wollen den einfach legen weil es spaß macht.. und nicht wegen irgendeinem Schwanzvergleich. 

Was viele die hier meckern leider vergessen: Es giebt volle Server wo randomgruppen schon Arthas legen.. und es giebt Server da ist eine oder beide Fraktionen viel viel leerer und es giebt einfach nicht die masse an Spielern die überhaupt das equip und das movement für Arthas haben.. da isses nicht so leicht den mal eben umzuhauen und eben solche Server freuen sich über den Buff. Wer meint er braucht ihn nicht soll ihn einfach wegklicken und dann is gut.


----------



## Resch (26. Mai 2010)

Pff dadurch werden auch nur die ersten 6 Bosse leichter die eh schon jeder Blind legt. Bei den anderen bei denen Movement und etwas taktisches Geschick gefragt ist werden die rnd Gruppe immer noch wipen. Und der LK wird durch den Buff wie ich finde auch nicht sonderlich leichter, da der Schaden außer bei den Valkyren nicht übermäßig wichtig ist.


----------



## Dalfi (26. Mai 2010)

Versteh gar nicht das hier immer Zeit als Argument rangezogen wird. Wir sind ne kleine Gilde Raiden 2x die Woche für 4 Stunden und haben 7/12 HC down im 10er.

12/12 mit 5%Buff im normal Mode clear gehabt, also ist Zeit nicht das Argument.

Freu mich trotzdem auf den 20% Buff weil damit auch mir Supoptimalen Lineup der Raidabend nicht ausfallen muss.


----------



## gandosh shatt (26. Mai 2010)

Unsinnig schrieb:


> Wurde von Blizzard nicht noch höhere Werte angestrebt?
> 
> Dann freu dich schon mal auf 25 und 30%, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> PS.: Zeig uns alle deine Icc - Erfolge, dann kannste sagen es ist zu leicht =P.



Sollte Blizzard den bisherigen Rhythmus beibehalten, stehen uns am 30. Juni und am 28. Juli die beiden noch fehlenden Erhöhungen auf dann letztlich 30% ins Haus !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (26. Mai 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Pff dadurch werden auch nur die ersten 6 Bosse leichter die eh schon jeder Blind legt. Bei den anderen bei denen Movement und etwas taktisches Geschick gefragt ist werden die rnd Gruppe immer noch wipen. Und der LK wird durch den Buff wie ich finde auch nicht sonderlich leichter, da der Schaden außer bei den Valkyren nicht übermäßig wichtig ist.



Ist ja nicht nur der Schaden der wächst. Auch die Heilung und die HP der Tanks wachsen ja an. Alles zusammen macht da schon gehörig etwas aus.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit den ersten 6 Bossen den 1. Wing + Fauldarm + Modermiene meinst. Und danach soll es schwerer werden? Hmm...Sindragosa, Prof und der Rat sind so ziemlich die einzigen Bosse wo man ein bisschen movement an den Tag legen muss. Bloodqueen ist so ziemlich der einfachste Boss in ICC. Einfach durchnuken ab und zu mal jemanden beißen und wenn man den Pakt oder den Debuff hat mal ein bisschen laufen. Dreamwalker ist auch freeloot, da müssen nur die Heiler vernünftig geradeaus fliegen können^^

Also ich gehe ICC10 jede Woche immer Random und es gab schon lange keinen Raid mehr wo wir nicht mind. 10/12 gelegt haben. Vorm LK stand ich insgesamt 5 mal (mit verschiedenen Chars) und das beste war bisher ein ein 10 % Wipe. Mit dem 20 % Buff und einer vernünftige Gruppe dürfte er dann jetzt auch fallen.

Und nein es ist keine Stammgruppe oder ähnliches, sondern meistens immer ganz andere Leute.


----------



## Gnomigus (26. Mai 2010)

ich oute mich mal als "habe lk noch nicht gelegt"... und wird der buff daran was ändern? gewiss nicht... denn wer mit 10%... bzw 15% es nicht schafft die valkyren zu halten oder das defile richtig zu legen, dem wird auch ein 20% buff nicht weiterhelfen... movement wird ja leider nicht mitgebuffed... xD

der einzigste "vorteil" in dem buff wird wohl sein, das wir vielleicht 5-10 mins "früher" beim LK sind (da die ersten 11 bosse schneller liegen, die ohnehin null problem sind) und wir dann "5 bis 10 mins länger an LK wipen können" xD

aber naja... so ist das halt wenn man seinem raid gegenüber loyal ist - da nimmt man auch in kauf LK evtl erst in ein paar wochen zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbär (26. Mai 2010)

Krass wie sich Leute einbilden das WoW ein Spiel für IHRE "kleine Eigene Welt" ist in der sie alles bestimmen können was Blizz macht.
Aber willkommen in der Realität Blizz will Kohle verdienen somit muss man einen Kompromiss für alle WoW Spieler finden. 
Leider haben manche noch immer net begriffen dass das Leben auf einer Ebene existiert die aus Chefs, Geld und Familie besteht und ein Spiel nur zum Stressabbau und zum Vergnügen gespielt wird. Also hört auf wie ein kleines Kind zu reagieren wenn Gerechtigkeit ausgeübt wird. Sollte es einem zu leicht sein oder etwa zu anspruchslos dann klick den scheiß Buff weg zieh deine Gear aus und Tank Sindra nackt in HM rückwärts. Aber lass den Randoms die Chance Spielinhalte zu erleben die sie nen Arbeitsstress ein wenig vergessen lassen :-P 


PS: Wer Flamen will lasst es oder versucht mal Eier für 1000€ das stück zu verkaufen und damit den Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen. Wenn es A. Andere gibt die das Selbe Produkt billiger anbieten und B: es nur ne Hand voll gibt die das Ding kaufen :-D scheiß vergleich aber so in etwa würde es sein wenn blizz nur HM Spielern das Spiel anbietet ^^


Viele liebe Grüße an 
alle Randominigänger und eingefleischten HM Spieler 


_____________________________________________________
Ich bin gekommen um mich geistig mit euch zu duelieren,
doch wie ich sehe kommt ihr gänzlich unbewaffnet.


----------



## scrat (26. Mai 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Versteh gar nicht das hier immer Zeit als Argument rangezogen wird. Wir sind ne kleine Gilde Raiden 2x die Woche für 4 Stunden und haben 7/12 HC down im 10er.
> 
> 12/12 mit 5%Buff im normal Mode clear gehabt, also ist Zeit nicht das Argument.
> 
> Freu mich trotzdem auf den 20% Buff weil damit auch mir Supoptimalen Lineup der Raidabend nicht ausfallen muss.





LOL genau darum ist die zeit ein argument also ich und sicher auch viele andere haben nicht jede woche 2 x 4stunden zeit!Also ich habe so ca alle 2 wochen 4h zeit zu raiden und hatte dadurch lk auch erst mit 10% buff im normalen down und hm auch erst 4 bosse nun,also hab ich noch ne weile bis ich im hm bei lk stehe!
Ausserdem frage ich mich wiso sich so viele aufregen über den buff früher wurde halt einfach die inni genervt und jetzt gibts nen stärke buff wo ist denn da der unterschied.


----------



## Starfros (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



nicht der rede wert ,weil bekannt ist das dieser Buff bis auf 30% hoch gegen wird.


Unserer Topgilde auf dem Server hat auch erst letzte Woche den LK auf HC gelegt im 25er, im Allgemeinchannel wurden ihnen derbe zu gesprochen und gratuliert. 
Ich schrieb nur hin das es ihnen gelungen ist , NUR mit dem 15% Buff und ohne diesen Buff würde er in 6 wochen noch nicht mal nicht mal liegen.


----------



## Starfros (26. Mai 2010)

scrat schrieb:


> LOL genau darum ist die zeit ein argument also ich und sicher auch viele andere haben nicht jede woche 2 x 4stunden zeit!Also ich habe so ca alle 2 wochen 4h zeit zu raiden und hatte dadurch lk auch erst mit 10% buff im normalen down und hm auch erst 4 bosse nun,also hab ich noch ne weile bis ich im hm bei lk stehe!
> Ausserdem frage ich mich wiso sich so viele aufregen über den buff früher wurde halt einfach die inni genervt und jetzt gibts nen stärke buff wo ist denn da der unterschied.



der einzige Unterschied ist das du bei dem Nerf keinen einfluss hattest , nun haben wir den Buff und haben einfluss diesen zu ignorieren . Aber keiner wird es machen wollen und keiner hat es gemacht. 
Und immer wieder schön zu lesen ob hier oder sonst wo wie man darüber meckert wobei man doch die Wahl hat.


----------



## jls13 (26. Mai 2010)

Ihr redet immer alle von dem ach so leichten End-Content.
Wie viele Gilden haben den LK im HM down? Ob im 25er oder 10er??
Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## BlackSun84 (26. Mai 2010)

Noch 10%, dann schaffen sogar Feierabendraider wie ich Arthas im normalen modus. Ich finde es also gut.


----------



## Snowhawk (26. Mai 2010)

Es gibt t10 Raids die immer noch Ulduar oder Naxx wipen.... 
Da würd ich mir net mal bei 50% Buff Sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Arresh (26. Mai 2010)

Wer denn Buff net will der kann am Eingang seinen Jeweiligen Buff verteiler zurück in die Eisigen felder Nordens schicken ^^ der weint zwar das er die Party verpasst aber dafür kannse alles OHNE buff machen, wenn du wirklich so Spielen möchtest ist das deine Sache.

Ja der Buff is Praktisch für die Hero modes. Aber wer den Bis Lichking braucht ist ein wenig arm, der sollte entweder Spielen lernen oder den Content vergessen. Ich bin Causal spieler und stehe dazu das ich mich auch Im RL um einiges mehr Kümmere als vll manch andere bzw das ich WoW net so oft spielen mag.
Und selbst das ich als Causal spieler komme vorran auch Ohne Buff waren wir schon weit vorne weil wir einfach dabei blieben und mal nur 3std gewipte sind an einem Boss oder unser Eq woanders ein wenig aufgewertet haben.

gruß
Arresh


----------



## ootimeplotoo (26. Mai 2010)

schnipp, schnapp......pullermann ab


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramsei (26. Mai 2010)

Die hätten den Titel schon viel früher weg machen sollen! Dann hätte zwar mein Twink den nich seit 2 Monaten schon aber naja könnte ich gut mit Leben! 
Aber ich finde den Buff ehrlich gut! Es ermöglicht vielen ziemlich viel zu sehen! Is halt nur die Sache wann sollte der Titel weg und wann kann man ihn noch als erarbeitet sehen!


----------



## Kingseb (26. Mai 2010)

Ab jetz werden die Randomgruppen auf meinem Realm mal evtl. mehr als nur Fauldarm schaffen...


----------



## Irmeli (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, man sollte den Buff altersabhäging gestalten. Jedes Lebensjahr 1% mehr.
Ui, mit meinen 63 Jahren, wären dies ja 63%!!!!!!


----------



## Die Tante (26. Mai 2010)

Lieber Te, wenn ich sowas lese bekomme ich ja immer ein wenig Angst. Kannst du dich nicht einfach freuen? 

Persönlich finde ich es gut das Blizz dieses System eingeführt hat um den LK für alle zu öffnen. Wir haben den LK

auch erst seid Montag down, aber neben Familie und Arbeit fällt eben nicht soviel Zeit für WOW ab und bei nur einem

Raidtag die Woche ist es eine wunderbare erleichterung. Über den Titel kann man eh streiten. Kann man zeigen, muss

aber nicht sein. 

Wenn dir alles zu leicht ist, Buff aus oder Lk im Hm legen. Dieses jämmerliche geweine, das andere etwas leichter an bestimmte

Dinge kommen, ist einfach nur noch peinlich.....

In diesem Sinne spiel das Spiel und leb es nicht, Pixel werden dir sicher keine Erfolgreiche Zukunft sichern....

So long


----------



## c0bRa (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Der sogenannte Endcontent, ist inzwischen für alle Leute so leicht gemacht worden, dass es sich nur noch lohnt ICC 10er oder 25er Hero zu gehen um wirklich nen Namen auf den jeweiligen Servern zu bekommen.


Anscheinend hast du dir schon nen Namen auf deinem Server gemacht, wenn du hier so losheulst. Soll auch Leute geben, die den Lich noch nichtmal down haben und trotzdem spielen können... 

Außerdem ist das, worauf du dir grad einen abwi**st, ein lausiges Flag in einer Datenbank. Solltest du/Sollte man dir mal wieder klar machen. Gib mal die Telefonnummer deiner Mami, dann klär ich das für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullzyi (26. Mai 2010)

me findet den Buff selber toll ABER..

ich kann auch Leute verstehen die eben sich ein bisschen verarscht vorkommen wenn sie sich ohne Buff durch die Inni kämpfen und dafür 0 an Mehrbelohnung bekommen. Es demotiviert sicher zu wissen, das man selber an Boss X wipt weil eben paar % Damage fehlen aber ein gleichzeitiger Raid mit paar Kackboons die nebenher mehr am Fernsehen sind als am WoW spielen den Boss schaffen...

der Buff ist aber die einzige Möglichkeit das, muss ich leider so sagen " schlecht spielende ( " oder Leute die einfach langsamer angehen " ) " mal weiter nach vorne kommen. Es gibt genug Beispiele an Leuten die 6 Stunden / Woche spielen und trotzdem weiterkommen. 

Ich hätte eine Lösung des Problemes wo wirklich jeder zufrieden wäre. tada

Schreibt den " Buffstatus " in den Erfolg mitrein wenn man einen Boss tötet. Damit wären die Pros glücklich das sie wenigesten im Erfolg haben das sie ihn mit 0 % getötet haben. Andere bekommen trotzdem ihren kill + loot aber halt eben mit 20, 25, 30% Anmerkung. 

Ich fände mein System perfekt. Würde dann auch wieder sinn machen den buff aufzuschalten um seinen " Erfolg " zu verbessern. Wie gesagt perfekt. Hoffe das wird so mal kommen.


----------



## HumanFrosty (26. Mai 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil bin über den Buff nicht böse.

Sooo weit bin ich im Content noch nicht um sagen zu können, er wäre zu einfach für unsere Gilde, welche aus Fun von Zeit zu Zeit mal raidet.

Uns wird der Buff somit sicherlich noch helfen, den ein oder anderen Boss in ICC zu legen, bevor die Erweiterung über uns hereinbricht.

Ob Kingslayer oder nicht, es gibt jetzt schon Titel, welche nicht mehr machbar sind, von daher stört mich dieser Punkt nicht wirklich.

Wem es mit Buff zu leicht ist, einfach deaktivieren - fertig...

So long


----------



## HumanFrosty (26. Mai 2010)

ootimeplotoo schrieb:


> schnipp, schnapp......pullermann ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mach das NIE wieder, musste grad erklären, warum ich vor lachen fast vom Stuhl auf Arbeit gefallen wäre.

made my day


----------



## Männchen (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



Dafür sind die Hero Versionen doch da ... Hero = Anspruch, Non-Hero = "für Jedermann"!
Wenn Du anderen Leuten den Zugang zum Content verweigern möchtest, dann beantrag bitte bei Blizzard ein Mehrstufensystem bei den Monatsgebühren. 
Wenn Du dieses Spiel (ja, es ist immer noch nur ein Spiel) darüber definierst, das Du irgendwas hast, was andere Spieler nicht haben, dann hast Du definitiv ein Problem. Hoffe Du findest dann auch irgendwann den Mut bzw. die Einsicht Dich einem Arzt anzuvertrauen. Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur halt die Realität.


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

weini weini. 

du hast doch die option den buff wegzumachen ... schnagg Garrosh oder Wyrnn an und sag ihnen sie mögen verschwinden °_°


----------



## RedShirt (26. Mai 2010)

Was mich eher nervt: Man kann den Buff nicht selber skalieren.

Ich würd lieber auf +10% o.ä. auch mal raiden, um ein Gefühl für die Abstufungen zu bekommen.

Mit genau einem (1) Raidabend in der Woche wo ein LK Try drin wäre, kommen wir in ~3,5h im Schnitt 8-10 Bosse weit.
Da hilft der Buff, wenns noch n bissi fixer geht (da Randoms oft dabei sind, gibts die Quotenwipes wenn jemand noch nicht bei Prof oder Prinzen o.ä. war).

Wobei mich persönlich die Hardmodes reizen (geht aber nur in eingespielter Gruppe oder mit imba-Randoms).


----------



## Eyatrian (26. Mai 2010)

Hast du denn schon den lich king down? auch hero?  heulen kannste dann !




Außerdem am Schaden liegt ein Lich King normal kill nun wirklich nicht !


Wenn die Gruppe nicht zusammen spielt können sie so viel schaden machen wie sie wollen ,...


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Also ich gehe ICC10 jede Woche immer Random und es gab schon lange keinen Raid mehr wo wir nicht mind. 10/12 gelegt haben. Vorm LK stand ich insgesamt 5 mal (mit verschiedenen Chars) und das beste war bisher ein *ein 10 %* Wipe. Mit dem 20 % Buff und einer vernünftige Gruppe dürfte er dann jetzt auch fallen.
> 
> Und nein es ist keine Stammgruppe oder ähnliches, sondern meistens immer ganz andere Leute.




also gehe ich davon aus das ihr 10% runter gehaun habt sprich war er auf 90%?
wenn ihr ihn aber von 100%auf 10% runter gehaun habt und dann gewipt seid laberst du hier gehörigen mühl


----------



## Freelancer (26. Mai 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Es is dir vielleicht nochnicht aufgefallen , aber es gibt auch viele spieler , die
> kein gutes eq haben und dadurch nich weiterkommen weil se keine zeit haben ...



Falsche Spiel? 
Für wow braucht man halt zeit, das ist so, wird so bleiben und wer nach ca. 16 Monaten wotlk immer noch keine Ausrüstung hat sollte sich evtl mal gedanken machen was anderes als wow zu spielen


----------



## Sinthorix (26. Mai 2010)

JA Blizzard macht es einfach dass mehrere Leute Lichtking sehen und legen können...

Aber warum weint ihr so rum, mimi nacher kann jeder lk normal legen mimi 

Normalmode ist EINFACH.!

Nicht Hardmode wurde neu eingefügt im vergleich zu Classic & BC sondern EASImode für Leute die weniger gut & weniger Zeit haben.


----------



## charly-sue (26. Mai 2010)

[ironie] ich leg lk alleine! ohne euch, ohne buff, nix brauch ich, ich bin imba.. xD [ironie off]

das musste sein *fg*

es wird einfach immer gemekert, mekert ma lieber das es mehr sonne geben soll für den sommer um vielleicht 2-3 h weg vom stuhl und de flimmerkiste zu kommen, damit man nur so ma guckn kann, ob die welt noch lebt... 

es lebe das gelbe ding am himmel


----------



## Bolvur (26. Mai 2010)

Apropos ICC-Buff:
Fällt mit dem 30% Buff dann auch das Gedöns für 10ner und 25er HC-Kill weg?
Ne Quelle wäre super!


----------



## Shendria (26. Mai 2010)

Traurig das man sich nur einen Namen auf nem Server machen kann, wenn man "Königsmörder" bei seinem Char stehn hat. 
Den Titel hab ich genau solange eingeblendet gehabt wie wir gebraucht haben um nen schönen Kill-Screenshot zu haben. Danach wurde er wieder in meinen "Hand von A`dal"-Titel geändert. Ich glaub nur die wenigsten bei uns wissen das ich den Titel habe, Arthi schon gehörig den Hintern versohlt bzw. die Versohler geheilt habe. Trotzdem habe ich sehr gute Kontakte zu den Leuten aus den "Top"-Gilden bei uns. Bei denen hab ich mir aber seltsamerweise nen Namen gemacht weil ich wohl anscheinend ziemlich umgänglich bin... oha, die schätzen den Spieler hinter dem Char und net den Titel "Königsmörder".....  Schon traurig wenn man glaubt das man nur durch sowas Ruhm bekommt.... -.-

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt gleich ob der Buff jetzt 20% oder 100% ist.... Die Leute die die Zeit nicht dafür haben oder nur begrenzt, aber trotzdem spielen können sollen ihre Möglichkeit haben Arthi umzuhaun, die die nicht spielen könnnen werden ihn auch mit lvl85 und Buff net umhaun können....  Der ICC-Buff ist zumindest lang net so schlimm wie der Nerf zu BC.....  30% weniger HP und ausgeteiltem Schaden + die neuen Talentbäume=BT (weiter bin ich leider nicht gekommen in der kurzen Zeit) ein Schatten seiner selbst... wie jeder der anderen Inis auch damals... das einzige was noch Herausforderung bot war SWP. So nen Nerf möcht ich nicht nochmal erleben wenns geht.... da ist mir ein Buff den ich wegklicken kann um einiges lieber.... 





charly-sue schrieb:


> [ironie]
> 
> es wird einfach immer gemekert, mekert ma lieber das es mehr sonne geben soll für den sommer um vielleicht 2-3 h weg vom stuhl und de flimmerkiste zu kommen, damit man nur so ma guckn kann, ob die welt noch lebt...
> 
> es lebe das gelbe ding am himmel



bitte bloß net.... Sonnenbrand = ganz großes AUA   -.-  *auf verbrutzelte Schulter schiel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



Mimimi -.-" 	Wenn dir der 20 % buff stinkt Klick ihn doch weg ? Oo Ich muss dich leider entäuchen , aber ohne Top gilde mit Movement e.t.c Kommst nedma zu Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trozd 10000k Grp dps
Movement kann man nicht buffed . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde der 20% buff is ne klasse sache Für meine twinks . Movement hab ich nur die Heilung war bisher mager , jetz gehts ^^ Palaheal mit 50k healcrits Nicenice


----------



## Piggy D. (26. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ich hab schon angst vor sindra im 25er hm, wenn ab next patch avr geblocked wird, das wird zu vielen wipes führen^^




avr ist auch nur fuer leute ohne skill, die ist ohne schon viel zu einfach da man im ts/vt/mumble und vorher/waehrenddessen was sagen kann.
son bisschen flexibel sollte man schon sein


----------



## Dragilu (26. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Traurig das man sich nur einen Namen auf nem Server machen kann, wenn man "Königsmörder" bei seinem Char stehn hat.
> Den Titel hab ich genau solange eingeblendet gehabt wie wir gebraucht haben um nen schönen Kill-Screenshot zu haben. Danach wurde er wieder in meinen "Hand von A`dal"-Titel geändert. Ich glaub nur die wenigsten bei uns wissen das ich den Titel habe, Arthi schon gehörig den Hintern versohlt bzw. die Versohler geheilt habe. Trotzdem habe ich sehr gute Kontakte zu den Leuten aus den "Top"-Gilden bei uns. Bei denen hab ich mir aber seltsamerweise nen Namen gemacht weil ich wohl anscheinend ziemlich umgänglich bin... oha, die schätzen den Spieler hinter dem Char und net den Titel "Königsmörder".....  Schon traurig wenn man glaubt das man nur durch sowas Ruhm bekommt.... -.-
> 
> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt gleich ob der Buff jetzt 20% oder 100% ist.... Die Leute die die Zeit nicht dafür haben oder nur begrenzt, aber trotzdem spielen können sollen ihre Möglichkeit haben Arthi umzuhaun, die die nicht spielen könnnen werden ihn auch mit lvl85 und Buff net umhaun können....  Der ICC-Buff ist zumindest lang net so schlimm wie der Nerf zu BC.....  30% weniger HP und ausgeteiltem Schaden + die neuen Talentbäume=BT (weiter bin ich leider nicht gekommen in der kurzen Zeit) ein Schatten seiner selbst... wie jeder der anderen Inis auch damals... das einzige was noch Herausforderung bot war SWP. So nen Nerf möcht ich nicht nochmal erleben wenns geht.... da ist mir ein Buff den ich wegklicken kann um einiges lieber....



/sign


----------



## Bandit 1 (26. Mai 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> möge das Flamen von neuem Beginnen!



/SIGN

Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun ?


----------



## Blanvalet (26. Mai 2010)

Ich wette, das die meisten Gruppen selbst den Lichking auf non hero nicht mit dem Buff legen werden.


Und wenn so viele der Meinung sind, es wäre ja auch ohne Buff schon zu einfach gewesen, will ich nur sagen: Mindestens die Hälfte der Leute davon, labern nur dummes Zeug!
Der Endcontent ICC  war nicht zu einfach, und um einen richtig harten Brocken zu kriegen, geht man halt Hardmodes.


----------



## cataboom (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



Das ist allerdings seit Ewigkeiten bekannt. Lesen bildet


----------



## Shadowcreeper (26. Mai 2010)

Wenigstens hat der Buff jetzt schon die Mehrwertsteuer überholt....
Aber nicht dass deswegen unsere Politiker jetzt auf falsche Gedanken kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (26. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Doch tut es... Warst nochmal in einem angepriesenen SWP?! Wo man Felmyst vor der ersten Flugphse runternuked, wo man Kil einfach durch alle Phasen kloppt?!
> Selbiges im Naxx mit 70. Ist genau so, wenn du mit ICC Gear Ulduar gehst, du haust alles so schnell um, dass dur garnicht mehr wipen kannst.
> Kommst doch bestimmt selbst bei Yogg im +0/1 nur auf eine gehirnphase bei dem Schaden, den die DD heute fahren....



Ja wenn man Overgeared ist dann hat man aber auch schon das sach aus ICC normal ....
Aber wenn man so bissl ICC sach hat und so PdK Items schafft man es nicht den Boss bzw die Bosse vor Phasenwechsel umzunuken.
Aber z.b Fauldarm sporen da hilft dmg nur bisschen und zwar das Fauldarm weniger liegt und man nicht so oft zu den Sporen muss aber wer das nicht kann dem bringt der Dmg auch nichts (ja ok ist schlechtes bsp. weil wer das nicht blickt sollte nicht nach icc wandern :O). Oder Sindragosa beißen und und und. 
Klar Phasen gehen schneller rum aber muss trotzdem auf Sachen aufpassen.


----------



## Misuma (26. Mai 2010)

ich weiss gar nicht was es da zu mekchern gibt..... wenn ihr so gut seid dann klikt doch den kram einfach beim npc am eingang weg.

für alle andren isses doch super son support zu bekommen...


----------



## djbarti (26. Mai 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ja, und ?
> freu dich doch, jetzt kannste noch leichter an eq kommen.
> Es is dir vielleicht nochnicht aufgefallen , aber es gibt auch viele spieler , die
> kein gutes eq haben und dadurch nich weiterkommen weil se keine zeit haben ...



das ist doch gut auf der einen seite mann kommt schneller zu equip. Auf der anderen seite wirste rnd nur noch mitgenommen wenn du dann ein gs von 5,5k aufweisen kannst, wenn der buff sich erhöht.
Jetzt wirste schon unter 5k net mitgenommen, was mir die frage stellt wo icc die tore geöffnet hat da wirklich jeder , die jetzt die gs anforderungen stellen , schon 5k gs hatten.

Wir werden mal sehen wie weit der buff noch erhöht wird.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



mimimi. ich kann nicht mehr 14 Std. WoW am Tag spielen wie ich es sonst gewohnt bin, um anschliessend in og/sw/dala mit meinen imba epics auf meinem total seltenen mount zu posen !

-.-


----------



## Cáasus (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht das Ende, ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich wie easy der WotLK Endcontent geworden ist!



und weil das ja sooo easy ist haben wir alle den LK im Hardmode down ....


----------



## Calystro (26. Mai 2010)

Moins erstmal ,

als erstes zum Threadersteller ....... wer "finanziert" die WoW - Server? Du oder die breite Masse an Spielern? Richtich^^ die breite Masse! Blizz ist nun mal wie jedes Unternehmen gewinnorientiert. Ergo werden Sie zusehen das Sie so viele Spieler wie möglich langfristig an das Spiel zu binden.

Und wenn Dir die Ini zu einfach ist , dann klicke doch einfach den Buff weg .... kann ja nicht so schwer sein. Oder (Entschuldigung ) KOTZT es dich einfach nur an das jetzt Jeder an die "Leckerlies" kommt ? Hört sich für mich ja fast so an.^^ Frei nach dem Motto: "Himmel hilf ich kann in Dala net mehr prollen!!"

Mich persönlich stört es nicht ,denn ich geh raiden weil ich mit Leuten die ich schätze "ingame" was unternehmen mag, und nicht um dann in Dala rum zu stehen und allen Anderen zu zeigen was für "Noob`s Sie doch sind


Also an alle die es so ähnlich sehen wie ich , viel spaß man sieht sich ingame (vll bei der nächsten "Rnd-Hero"??) Calystro - Senjin


----------



## SavagePoetry (26. Mai 2010)

naja aber 20% mehr Skill haben die Chars immer noch ned, aber das wurde ja bei 10% und 15% auch schon durchgekaut und die kanckigen HM's wird man auch ned mit 30% schaffen.

Soll jeder für sich entscheiden, wer Arthas im 25HM schon gelegt hat dem wird der buff egal sein und wer ihn nicht gelegt hat einfach mal still sein.


----------



## Gorgor (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



also wenn dus so scheiße findest, kannst ja bei dir in der gruppe den buff entfernen
außerdem hat selbst paragon den buff zum first kill benutzt, sind die deshalb jetzt noobs?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Mai 2010)

oh was ein erfrischend neues thema


----------



## j4ckass (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finds super, damit liegen random noch mehr Bosse, respektive mehr Loot. 
Hindert dich ja niemand daran ICC Hero zu machen wenn dir nonhero zu low wird, oder isses dir etwa zu schwer? 

Etwas Käse zum Whine gefällig?


----------



## foresaken (26. Mai 2010)

also es stimmt schon dass man mit lk down nich mehr so angebn kann aber s gibt ja noch invincible und die frostwyrms zum prollen, abgesehen davon sind die hms und vor allem lk hm noch für anspruch da darüber sollte sich mal keiner beschweren(abgesehen vom abschaltbaren Buff^^)

 dass der endcontent für alle zugängig is und nich nur für die die 10h vor der Kiste hocken is eig ne supernachricht wer darüber rummeckert missgönnts einfach andren

alles in allem find ich den buff ne super idde über den man sich nicht sinnvoll beschweren kann


----------



## Skrolk (26. Mai 2010)

Echt ne Sauerei, dass Blizzard den Endcontent für alle Spieler zugänglich machen will.

Ich würds vorziehen, wenn den nur 10% der Spieler [sog. Progamer] zu sehen bekommen...
der Rest darf sich die Instanz dann mit Lvl 85 [oder später] als Retro Raid anschauen...
reicht ja auch...hauptsache mal gesehen haben.....ne?


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Mai 2010)

Zu jeder 5%-Erhöhung das selbe Geheul. Leute, tut euch doch einfach zusammen, eröffnet einen Sammel- oder Fortsetzungsthread zu dem Thema (wie der Server-down-Thread Mittwochs z.B.) und beweint euch gegenseitig, wie toll ihr doch seid und dass auch nicht so tolle Spieler eine kleine Erleichterung bekommen. Mein Gott, was soll das hier eigentlich?! Da wird schon extra KEINE Nerfwelle wie noch in Ulduar veranstaltet und trotzdem wird gejammert und wehklagt.

*Und ich sags nochmal: Solange auch ICC-equipte Tanks in wilder Panik aus mittlerweile kinderleichten Instanzen wie dem Occulus oder schwereren wie HdR (weil sie da mal gefordert würden) flüchten und sich kreischend unter dem Tisch verstecken, ist WoW NICHT zu einfach!!!*


----------



## Evryk (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Der sogenannte Endcontent, ist inzwischen für alle Leute so leicht gemacht worden, dass es sich nur noch lohnt ICC 10er oder 25er Hero zu gehen um wirklich nen Namen auf den jeweiligen Servern zu bekommen.



Die Leute bei denen du einen Namen haben willst, kennen dich wenn du ein guter Schlachtzügler bist und nicht weil du Boss XY umgehauen hast.

Ich vermute mal einfach das dich die guten Leute deines Servers nicht kennen, da auch du nicht viel taugst und vom 20% Buff noch etwas lernen kannst.

Beweise erst ein mal das gegenteil.


----------



## charly-sue (26. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> bitte bloß net.... Sonnenbrand = ganz großes AUA   -.-  *auf verbrutzelte Schulter schiel*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also sonnenbrand hab ich nun auch schon erwischt grml bin ich doch einmal an der sonne an einiem schönen tag was krieg ich? n sonnenbrand grml.. glaub ich verkriech mich in mein zimmer und zock um mein leben wow, damit ich jaa nie mehr so was krieg , is ja nicht menschlich so n sonnenbrand. grml

dann schenk ich jedem der sich heute an den see  / meer / fluss o.ä ne sonnencreme und n ice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. haha

beste grüsse aus dem kleinen land neben an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ah jo der buff find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Traklar (26. Mai 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Zu jeder 5%-Erhöhung das selbe Geheul. Leute, tut euch doch einfach zusammen, eröffnet einen Sammel- oder Fortsetzungsthread zu dem Thema (wie der Server-down-Thread Mittwochs z.B.) und beweint euch gegenseitig, wie toll ihr doch seid und dass auch nicht so tolle Spieler eine kleine Erleichterung bekommen. Mein Gott, was soll das hier eigentlich?! Da wird schon extra KEINE Nerfwelle wie noch in Ulduar veranstaltet und trotzdem wird gejammert und wehklagt.
> 
> *Und ich sags nochmal: Solange auch ICC-equipte Tanks in wilder Panik aus mittlerweile kinderleichten Instanzen wie dem Occulus oder schwereren wie HdR (weil sie da mal gefordert würden) flüchten und sich kreischend unter dem Tisch verstecken, ist WoW NICHT zu einfach!!!*





Du nennst Occulus und HDR schwer? Ne danke, selbst als Kriegertank ist HDR nimma schlimm. Ham ja Donnerknall verbessert und der ist super  nützlich. Und Occu, die Leute, die Occu nicht wollen ham einfach nur schiss vorm Fliegen.

Back to Topic, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FröööM (26. Mai 2010)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> klick den scheiß buff weg und fertig oO



/sign
wenn er dich stört klick ihn weg, zwingt dich keiner damit zu spielen^^


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



O Gott, heute Abend is Königsmörderparty... welchen Titel soll ich nur einblenden, dann haben den ja alle. 

Wer die Taktiken nicht beherrscht, legt den Lichking auch mit 20% nicht.


----------



## Aerasan (26. Mai 2010)

Piggy schrieb:


> avr ist auch nur fuer leute ohne skill, die ist ohne schon viel zu einfach da man im ts/vt/mumble und vorher/waehrenddessen was sagen kann.
> son bisschen flexibel sollte man schon sein



achso wenns nur für leute ohne skill is,wie weit is denn deine gilde im 25er hero content?
also bei uns in der Gilde wird's sicherlich auch wieder ne lücke reißen^^.....


----------



## X-orzist (26. Mai 2010)

Schade das es keine + 20 Int - Steine für´s RL gibt, denn dann würden uns derartige Thread´s erspart bleiben.

Die Mehrzahl der Spieler wird auch durch den weiteren + 5 % Buff den LK im 25iger Modus nicht zusehen bekommen, denn Klassenverständnis und Movement bleiben ja weiterhin un-bufffed.
Schaut man auf WOW - Progress mal genauer nach, wird man sehr schnell feststellen, das eben nur "wenige" Gilden auf den Server den LK im 25iger down haben und nun Hero gehen können.

hier ein paar Beispiele:

Frostmoure = 16
Frostwolf = 18
Nathrezim = 12
Wrathbringer = 13

usw.


----------



## Shendria (26. Mai 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> dann schenk ich jedem der sich heute an den see  / meer / fluss o.ä ne sonnencreme und n ice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Angebot nehm ich an...^^   Nach der Arbeit noch gemütlich am Fluß liegen, Buch in der Hand, Sonne genießen und ein Eis aus der Schweiz *megafreu*


noch was zum TE:

was interessiert es dich eigentlich noch ob jetzt noch jemand den Königsmörder bekommt? Du hast ihn ja wohl schon längst => bist du ja sowieso schon der King auf deinem Server.....


----------



## Shasta (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



Na dann machs doch.


----------



## Muhtator (26. Mai 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Zu jeder 5%-Erhöhung das selbe Geheul. Leute, tut euch doch einfach zusammen, eröffnet einen Sammel- oder Fortsetzungsthread zu dem Thema (wie der Server-down-Thread Mittwochs z.B.) und beweint euch gegenseitig, wie toll ihr doch seid und dass auch nicht so tolle Spieler eine kleine Erleichterung bekommen. Mein Gott, was soll das hier eigentlich?! Da wird schon extra KEINE Nerfwelle wie noch in Ulduar veranstaltet und trotzdem wird gejammert und wehklagt.
> 
> *Und ich sags nochmal: Solange auch ICC-equipte Tanks in wilder Panik aus mittlerweile kinderleichten Instanzen wie dem Occulus oder schwereren wie HdR (weil sie da mal gefordert würden) flüchten und sich kreischend unter dem Tisch verstecken, ist WoW NICHT zu einfach!!!*




Den Fred Autoren geht es bei solchen Dingern doch nicht darum, dass ihnen persönlich der Content zu leicht wird (weil dann würden sie einfach in die Hc Version gehen, oder für den Iron Man Wettkampf trainieren) Nein, denen geht es darum, das jetzt auch andere ihre Erfolge erziehlen können, und sie sich nicht mehr vom "Pöbel" abheben können.

Das ist halt schon irgendwie Doof wenn andere das gleiche Zeug und den gleichen Titel haben wie man selbst (der Westerwelle nennt das Sozialismus und sagt es ist böse). Leute die solche Freds aufmachen sind auch für Millionenprämien für Banker und Manager und andere Gruppen (so lange nur sie auch zu der Gruppe gehören), wenn das dann alle haben, oder haben könnten, dann ist das scheiße.

Tja zum Glück ist Wow da fairer als die wirkliche Welt.


Ich persönlich freue mich über den 20 % Buff


----------



## Regine55 (26. Mai 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Schade das es keine + 20 Int - Steine für´s RL gibt, denn dann würden uns derartige Thread´s erspart bleiben.
> 
> Die Mehrzahl der Spieler wird auch durch den weiteren + 5 % Buff den LK im 25iger Modus nicht zusehen bekommen, denn Klassenverständnis und Movement bleiben ja weiterhin un-bufffed.
> Schaut man auf WOW - Progress mal genauer nach, wird man sehr schnell feststellen, das eben nur "wenige" Gilden auf den Server den LK im 25iger down haben und nun Hero gehen können.
> ...




yeah ich bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE hast du schon 25er hero clear? Nein? Also hör auf zu whinen. Taktik ist immer noch extrem wichtig, gerade im LK Kampf. Der Buff macht es etwas leichter, aber trotzdem wird kaum jeder jetzt mit Kingslayer rum rennen.


----------



## Spege_ch (26. Mai 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Da probe ich mal meine Singstimme: "Mi Mi **räusper** MIMIMIMIIIIIII*


 Da singe ich auch mit.......MIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIII 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (made my day)


----------



## c0bRa (26. Mai 2010)

Evryk schrieb:


> Die Leute bei denen du einen Namen haben willst, kennen dich wenn du ein guter Schlachtzügler bist und nicht weil du Boss XY umgehauen hast.
> 
> Ich vermute mal einfach das dich die guten Leute deines Servers nicht kennen, da auch du nicht viel taugst und vom 20% Buff noch etwas lernen kannst.
> 
> Beweise erst ein mal das gegenteil.


/full sign...


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (26. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> also gehe ich davon aus das ihr 10% runter gehaun habt sprich war er auf 90%?
> wenn ihr ihn aber von 100%auf 10% runter gehaun habt und dann gewipt seid laberst du hier gehörigen mühl



/sign


----------



## Yinj (26. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tja der lk hardmode is auch für die meissten gilden mit 20% buff noch in weiter ferne leider :/,
> 
> ich hab schon angst vor sindra im 25er hm, wenn ab next patch avr geblocked wird, das wird zu vielen wipes führen^^



Wer AVR braucht um zu wissen wie er laufen muss, ist für MICH der totale voll nub der am besten aufhören sollte zu spielen :O. Könntest dir genau so gut gleich en Bot Programmieren der das macht.


----------



## KidSnare (26. Mai 2010)

Gibts ne Quelle dafür, dass der Erfolg bzw Titel entfernt wird, wenn der Buff auf 30% wächst?
Unser Twinkraid ist nur einmal die Woche, da kann es schon sein, dass wir den LK erst dann machen, wenn schon 30% aktiv sind. Wär ziemlich blöd, wenns dann nichtmal mehr einen Erfolg oder den Titel dafür gibt.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Mai 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Du nennst Occulus und HDR schwer? Ne danke, selbst als Kriegertank ist HDR nimma schlimm. Ham ja Donnerknall verbessert und der ist super nützlich. Und Occu, die Leute, die Occu nicht wollen ham einfach nur schiss vorm Fliegen.
> 
> Back to Topic, danke
> 
> ...


Öhm, lies Dir meinen Post bitte nochmal genau durch, Du hast da etwas nicht so recht auf die Reihe gekriegt. oO


----------



## Tinkerballa (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



wieder mal ein mimimi- thread von nem noob der nichts kann, aber wenigstens im forum der held sein will...

wenns dich stört, dann klick den buff weg und leg den lichking mit wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen mit 2 freunden. dann bist du sicher der held.

/vote 4 close


----------



## DaScAn (26. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mal meine schlechte Laune ans Tageslicht bringen, wie ich eben bei mmo-champion.com sehen konnte, ist der ICC Buff auf 20% erhöht worden.
> 
> ...



Und es wird bis 30% steigen.
Wenns diuch stört klick den Buff weg.
Ende des 1000. Threaths dazu


----------

